# A betta in a 38 gallon looking for friends



## blu1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello everyone! 

I was wondering if you can help me look for friends for one of my bettas. I have a new 38 gallon aquarium and I'd like to put ONE betta in and of course other types fishes that it can be compatible with.

Please suggest the perfect combination of fishes that could live happily and comfortably in a 38 gallon tank. Please state how many and the type of the fish.

To start of...
- ONE male betta fish
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

Thank you in advance for your help and suggestions!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

imagin the batta liveing along in that tank it would be paradise lol well otos would and can live well and


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Betta are all different, some are great with tank mates others not.

Possible suitable tank mates for a 38 gallon would be:

Corydorus catfish
bristle nose pleco (maybe, some betta do no like the big pleco dorsal fin, others don;t care)
dwarf shrimp (he may or may not eat these)
Zebra or khuli loaches (no salt in the water then)
Snails (no salt in the water)
Neon tetras if you keep enough that they will shoal and not nip betta fins. (10 or more)
Cardinal tetra's (enough to shoal)
Otto's

Be sure to have plenty of hiding places, plants, caves, etc. For both the betta and the other fish.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

bettas might think your giving them snacks when putting neon fish in there lol like mine did when i put 4


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

That's because you have such a small tank that you put those tetras in lol. I think you would have been fine if there were a bigger tank in the situation...


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah i know but they were on sale for 20 cents each


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I would add a group of 6 neon tetras, along with a small group of cory cats (3), You can also add other types of tetras! They all go great with bettas!!!  I wouldnt add any type of shrimp as the tend to grab on to your bettas fins, but snails would also go great!!
I would just stick with different types of tetras as_ I have great succses with them!!!_


----------



## Ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 29, 2009)

neenjar said:


> Corydorus catfish
> bristle nose pleco (maybe, some betta do no like the big pleco dorsal fin, others don;t care)
> dwarf shrimp (he may or may not eat these)
> Zebra or khuli loaches (no salt in the water then)
> ...


 
ive also had my betta with platies, and mollies.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Ohhmgeitsbri said:


> ive also had my betta with platies, and mollies.


I knew I forgot something. Live bearers! The fry make tasty, safe, live food Betta snacks if you do not separate them when they breed. And they WILL breed, unless you just get males, but they are best kept 2 females to 1 male.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Glofish also do well with bettas, and their some cool looking little fish.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

White cloud minnows work great too )


----------



## blu1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wonderful suggestions everyone, thank you so much! I really appreciate all the information you shared!

My tank has yet to be decorated and filled with all these pretty fishes. I'll post pictures up once I've set it all up! I'd like for it to look like a coral reef aquarium. A "faux coral reef" aquarium since I will be putting freshwater fishes in there. I just think It'll look pretty and will give the fishes lots of hiding places. 

Again, thank you everyone! And please keep me posted on any tips and suggestions you might have for my on the process 38gallon tank. I'll appreciate it very much since I'm quite a newbie on aquariums.


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

Careful with coral decorations. A lot of them have sharp edges that will rip up a Betta's fins :-( There are plenty of fake corals you can buy along with fake anemone. If I ever buy another tank(which I know I probably will haha) I might go for a salt-water look for a Betta XD That or I am buying a 5 gallon tank and getting some dracerna(lucky bamboo). 

This website has plenty of high quality coral-like docrations along with silk salt water styled fake plants 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/pet_supplies.cfm?c=3578+6635


----------



## blu1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you for the website! They have everything I love it!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Good luck with your tank set-up!!! I am sure it will look amazing!!! 
Cant waut to see some pics!!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Wait!!* haha!


----------

